# Gold Gourami tankmates



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey I currently have a 20 long with a gold gourami and two beautiful little female bettas living together in a fully planted tank.

I am soon to be upgrading to a 37 tall and I wanted to know some tank mates I could put. I'm looking for something unique or odd like a ghost knife or a dojo loach but I know the female bettas could be in trouble if something is too aggressive and the gold gourami is too aggressive for some timid fish.

Any suggestions? A list of compatible fish that would lvie with my current 3 in a 37 gallon would be fantastic. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

also is there any possible way of housing two or three female bettas with just one male of their species in a 37 gallon tall tank without the females being ripped apart?


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

The only time a male and female beta should ever have access to one another is during mating, then promptly removed from each other. Your request for some tank mate ideas opens up a lot of opinionated offerings - so heres mine. I love my reedfish, and as long as you give them sufficient places to hide during the day (they are nocturnal and will try escaping if given the chance) he wont touch your female betas. Now, reedfish however cant be housed with minnows, neons, glow fish or anything of that relative size but female betas would be fine. Also, you could get any number of fish that hang out at the bottom of a tank - as betas tend to hang out near the top and gouramis (mine anyway) prefer sorta center stage and in between plants. Theres my two cents, hope it helps.


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

unless you bought a tank divider - dont know if they have them for your size tank, but that could make it so you can have a male in the same tank.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

Dude I am absolutely in love with that reedfish. Now I need to find somewhere that sells them.

AWESOME!


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

Check a lot of information about the reed fish before you get one. I built 2 tunnels in my tank so that he has plenty of places to hide and there are quite a few plastic plants and some drift wood pieces as well. The plastic tunnels are a thin plastic tube I bought at a hardware store that have been cut in half to make a tunnel then covered with my substrate (pretty hardy gravel) That way he has his space and the other fish have theirs. Mine WILL NOT eat flake food, he gets half a cube of either frozen shrimp/ bloodworms. Or you can feed them basic nightcrawlers cut up (the ones you buy in the sporting dept for fishing with). Just make sure to hide the food inside their tunnel or somewhere else only they can access and hide it JUST before you turn the tank lights off for the night, helps make sure that only the rope fish gets the food placed in the tank special for them (my gouramis LOVE to get their hands on blood worms and the like). Hope this helps, reed fish are a bit more work but are absolutely awesome to watch glide around the plants and decorations in your tank. (btw - take a reed fish a while to settle down in a tank and become comfortable hanging out int the light... give them some time and don't worry about him)


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

nice dude thanks for the into. I'm actually looking into the senegal and/or ornate bichir right now if not the ropefish. 

I really like the dino-scales.


----------

